# Public Lands Bill in US Congress



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The new Congress has started hearings on 2 bills that directly affect hunting in the West, especially Nevada. Please take the time to read and act accordingly.

Our shared passion of big game hunting is reliant on equitable and free access to the land and habitat our wildlife need.

http://www.backcountryhunters.org/c..._adavance_land_grab_legislation_action_needed


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Sent.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Hoopermat said:


> Sent.


 Also Sent:!:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

sent


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I sent it...but good luck with these 3 jackwagons......


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

gdog said:


> I sent it...but good luck with these 3 jackwagons......


My thoughts exactly....I feel less than motivated sometimes due to the response I know I'm going to get. But I guess that shouldn't dissuade us from voicing our concern, even if those concerns are directed at deaf ears.

Although my House district Rep is this gem:


----------



## ceedub (Oct 25, 2016)

Get their actual voters to send an email. Why would they bend to a bunch of emails from environmentalists?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I must warn everyone about over loading the Big Game section with land grab threads. Though related to big game land grab issues are much broader than that and typically we've placed them in Outdoors or Everything Else along with the other outdoor-related bitch and moan threads.

I understand this issue is big game related, so are big game recipes. That's it, Ill move all my big game recipes to the Big Game Section.

Thanks and please use the PM system to tell me how crazy I am.

.

Thanks


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I just sent the below email:

Representative Bishop,
Congratulations on your recent victory in your bid to be re-elected to the United States House of Representatives. However, I did not vote for you. In prior elections, I had consistently voted for you, and would often end up voting a near straight Republican ticket, as traditionally my views have most closely aligned with the Republican candidates, and the Republican party in general. However, recently there has become a chasm between my political views and the Republican Party’s platform surrounding the appropriate use and value of our federal public lands. 
Whose best interest is it in to transfer the public lands to the states? It has come to my attention recently, the House Committee on Natural Resources has been meeting to discuss H.R. 1484, the "Honor the Nevada Enabling Act of 1864 Act", as well as H.R. 866, the “Federal Land Freedom Act of 2015.” I would like to express my opposition to both of these measures. Without a doubt, under the current administration, some of the Federal Agencies tasked with managing our public lands have not been effective, and in some instances have completely dropped the ball. Instead of continuing to weaken these agencies and striving to dismantle the public lands that are the back bone to the recreation and outdoor industries that Utah and the west are recognized for, I would encourage the House Committee on Natural Resources to exert efforts to help reform and strengthen those land managers. Multi-use can be reformed without transfer of title. 
Let the biologist and scientists come to the table and craft science-based management approaches that maximize the multi-use purpose of public lands. Pass legislation that will stop law firms disguised as “conservation agencies” from suing these agencies at every step, and then being reimbursed at their billable rates for their legal fees. 
The public lands transfer to state control will only serve as a stepping stone in the privatization of the nation’s public lands, which will be the death knell of the western outdoor industry as we know it, and once these public lands are lost, they will be gone forever. Please continue what Theodore Roosevelt started and please let’s conserve these lands for future generations. 
Thank you,


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> I must warn everyone about over loading the Big Game section with land grab threads. Though related to big game land grab issues are much broader than that and typically we've placed them in Outdoors or Everything Else along with the other outdoor-related bitch and moan threads.
> 
> I understand this issue is big game related, so are big game recipes. That's it, Ill move all my big game recipes to the Big Game Section.
> 
> ...


I don't consider it a crazy request. Feel free to move it as a moderation team. You have 100% of my support as the OP. To clarify, I had planned to post there but made assumptions about site preferences after the last one was moved to Big Game.

I have seen an "access and safety" sub-forum alleviate this very issue in other communities. Helps prevent TR and outdoor related questions being lost to content that directly or indirectly deals with the politics of the activity.

Best of luck, WyoGoob, and I appreciate the volunteer moderators often thankless work!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I don't consider it a crazy request. Feel free to move it as a moderation team. You have 100% of my support as the OP. To clarify, I had planned to post there but made assumptions about site preferences after the last one was moved to Big Game.
> 
> I have seen an "access and safety" sub-forum alleviate this very issue in other communities. Helps prevent TR and outdoor related questions being lost to content that directly or indirectly deals with the politics of the activity.
> 
> Best of luck, WyoGoob, and I appreciate the volunteer moderators often thankless work!


Thank you sir.

All these issues are super important but many of the posts in these threads aren't even remotely tied to big game. So for a number of years we've tried to keep these threads out of Big Game and lumped them in the Misc section.

.


----------

